# المنظف العجيب فرند هاوس الاصلي لإزالة البقع الصعبة من زيت وحبر وشحم ودم ورج و مناكير وعلك وغيرها



## tjarksa (3 سبتمبر 2016)

المنظف العجيب فرند هاوس الاصلي 

لإزالة البقع المستعصية من زيت وحبر وشحم ودم ورج ومناكير وعلك من الملابس والشنط والجزم وينظف الصدأ والنظارات 

ويلمع المذهب والفضة والالماس ويلمع الدلال والساعات والخواتم 

ويلمع الفرن من الدهون وينظف الترويبة من السواد والاملاح وينظف الفرش والجلد والسيراميك 

اهم شي يستخدم قبل غسيل الملابس 

سعر المنتج 15 ريال،، نشحن لجميع المناطق،، 

للطلب التواصل على الواتس 0532865715

حسابي في الأنستقرام

fatii_shop93


----------

